# Sabine Skiffs - Build Thread



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Building high performance aluminum boats for today's market.

www.sabineskiffs.com

For quotes or to set-up a demo e-mail [email protected] or call 281.380.7304

This will be our build thread where we show off our latest builds.

We are located in LaPorte, Texas and offer our 3 flag ship designs the Versatile, Instagator and the Pass.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*more pics*

more build pics


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*pics*

more build pics


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Incredible Boats , Built by Incredible folks, Brian is top shelf at what he does! I have seen first hand the layout of these fine rigs.
Great job guys


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

winch............genious


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

That poling skiff looks pretty cool. How do you make an aluminum skiff like that quiet? Every aluminum boat I've ever been on is super loud.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

RedXCross said:


> Incredible Boats , Built by Incredible folks, Brian is top shelf at what he does! I have seen first hand the layout of these fine rigs.
> Great job guys


Thanks Brad. With ole Dore managing the shop/builds we can't be beat.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Whipray said:


> That poling skiff looks pretty cool. How do you make an aluminum skiff like that quiet? Every aluminum boat I've ever been on is super loud.


Shape and design. The Versatile is a true non hull slap aluminum boat. Don't believe us, come for a ride.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Very cool boats. Looks simple but more than effective. Doesn't seem yall cut corners. Very nice


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Siiiiick!


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*pics*

Another fine Instagator in Mossyoak Bottomland camo


----------



## lose a few (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah baby!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Excellent work and great looking boats! Any thoughts of doing a larger V hull for the bigger bays and rougher water?


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice looking boats


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

sheldonasvoboda said:


> winch............genious


^^^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

jmack said:


> Excellent work and great looking boats! Any thoughts of doing a larger V hull for the bigger bays and rougher water?


We have talked about it yes. I'd love to put out a 24' V hull to handle Trinity or Sabine big water and be able to take offshore. Power with a 250-400 hp.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

as mentioned the hidden winch idea is the shizzle!!

I really like the rest of the boat also. Almost makes me want to get back into the dedicated duck boat game again


----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

Is the first boat in the post a cat style hull?


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

StabbinFlatties said:


> Is the first boat in the post a cat style hull?


Yes the Pass is a cat. Has a small full tunnel with a shorter vented pocket tunnel.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

That poling skiff is cool!! No more tearing up the bottom of your boat on oysters!


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*Sabine River cypress field skiff*



Anderson Guide Service said:


> That poling skiff is cool!! No more tearing up the bottom of your boat on oysters!


Yes Indeed.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> Yes the Pass is a cat. Has a small full tunnel with a shorter vented pocket tunnel.


Do you have a pic of the hull out of water?
Awesome looking boats. Nice work.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

esc said:


> Do you have a pic of the hull out of water?
> Awesome looking boats. Nice work.


Here's a rear shot during rigging that shows the depth of the full tunnel and the pocket tunnel to feed the motor while on plane. Along with our reverse/lifting chines. The reverse chines transform throughout the hull giving lift and helping with turning.

Once the boat is on plane and at around 25-30 mph the water drops from the vented pocket tunnel. This hull has hit 52 mph but is a 48-50 mph boat empty or loaded. With a 19P Baumann prop and Mercury 200 ProXS. The 20'er is designed for a small block 150-175 but we wanted to test it with a 200 ProXS for grins. And the client was cool with upgrading the motor size.

This 20' Pass can float less than a trolling motor can run in and if the prop can spin it'll get on plane. Low speeds in shallow water under 25 mph the pocket tunnel is full and the motor can run jacked all the way up as shown and even trimmed out a little without loosing water pressure.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful work, any plans for a 18' boat? Would like to power one with a 90hp


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty dang slick. All of them you posted.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

gotmuddy said:


> Beautiful work, any plans for a 18' boat? Would like to power one with a 90hp


At 18' it's probably better to go with the Instagator hull design as the Pass' full tunnel wouldn't get any better performance with the 90 and only cost more.

But an 18' with a 60"-72" bottom Instagator with a 90 would be a great boat. tiller, center or mini tower would all be great options.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Really nice boats. I've always been a big fan of performance aluminum rigs..
Attention to detail is really obvious.. Good work


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

I had the chance to see the Pass on Sabine last year during a tournament. Brian was all over the place. I was very impressed how it handled the rough water that afternoon. We were chasing schooling fish out in the middle of the lake and he once never got down from the tower except to unhook a fish. The boat handled everything that I saw very very well. When I saw how it handles it definitely moved up to probably the next boat I get or the Instigator is. 

This is what I saw of the boat. I didn't get to talk to Brian after the weigh in about it. But it had plenty of people checking them out. Very nice boats.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*Instagator*

Instagator 1750, Custom Gatortail GTR 35


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*cypress tree flats are the best*

cypress tree flats are the best


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> Here's a rear shot during rigging that shows the depth of the full tunnel and the pocket tunnel to feed the motor while on plane. Along with our reverse/lifting chines. The reverse chines transform throughout the hull giving lift and helping with turning.
> 
> Once the boat is on plane and at around 25-30 mph the water drops from the vented pocket tunnel. This hull has hit 52 mph but is a 48-50 mph boat empty or loaded. With a 19P Baumann prop and Mercury 200 ProXS. The 20'er is designed for a small block 150-175 but we wanted to test it with a 200 ProXS for grins. And the client was cool with upgrading the motor size.
> 
> This 20' Pass can float less than a trolling motor can run in and if the prop can spin it'll get on plane. Low speeds in shallow water under 25 mph the pocket tunnel is full and the motor can run jacked all the way up as shown and even trimmed out a little without loosing water pressure.


could you run one with a 115? could you quote me a price via pm?


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

gotmuddy said:


> could you run one with a 115? could you quote me a price via pm?


Yes you could run one with a 115 but the performance would not be prime. But that Mercury 115 ProXS would be a cool motor as long as we kept the console, fuel tank and decks as light as possible. Either PM me your e-mail or send me an e-mail to [email protected] with your name, address and phone number as we do not quote through private messages on forums. Only formal PDF quotes.

Thanks.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Gotta keep saving those pennies to turn into one of these rigs one day. Any plans for other hulls styles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

They are extremely nice, built by very knowledgeable folks! I have known Brian a long time, and he is one sharp dude!



JavelinaRuss said:


> Gotta keep saving those pennies to turn into one of these rigs one day. Any plans for other hulls styles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

I follow him on Facebook, I see great things in what they're got going in the future :brew:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I do not understand the reason for the electric winch on the bow? Boats look very well made!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Saving my pennies! Very nice!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Flyingvranch said:


> I do not understand the reason for the electric winch on the bow? Boats look very well made!


Same reason you have a winch on the front of an off-road vehicle. To get yourself unstuck....or to get yourself thru a nasty spot to the other side.

You have an anchor right? You can pull yourself over an island into a back marsh if need be.

I keep a come along and several short pieces of PVC Pipe for the same reason. I won't run the extreme back marsh without those self recovery tools.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Same reason you have a winch on the front of an off-road vehicle. To get yourself unstuck....or to get yourself thru a nasty spot to the other side.
> 
> You have an anchor right? You can pull yourself over an island into a back marsh if need be.
> 
> I keep a come along and several short pieces of PVC Pipe for the same reason. I won't run the extreme back marsh without those self recovery tools.


I would have loved a winch when my trailer axles broke on Matagorda Peninsula. Had to use a truck with anchor ropes and stuff to get it off the trailer and push that thing back in the water. Come to think of it, winch would be nice to simply beach it and crank out of the water too.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Winch is for duck hunting. Some public lands have levees with a roller system to push the boat over it.


----------



## lurker (Feb 26, 2015)

Inst*i*gator is intentionally mis-spelled, I hope?

Quite the oversight if not.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> Another fine Instagator in Mossyoak Bottomland camo


Watched the walk around video of Ol' Pistol Annie here, very nice verrrrrry nice.

And chute yea it's a Instagator, instant you launch your the apex predator of the marsh!:slimer:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks all for the winch explanations. That does make good sense. I'm not a duck hunter so I did not know.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Any thoughts on a full cat all aluminum boat? Maybe similar to a lagoon cat? Would be very interesting to see!


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

redfish91 said:


> Any thoughts on a full cat all aluminum boat? Maybe similar to a lagoon cat? Would be very interesting to see!


The Pass is a full cat. The current and original version is a shallow full cat as it's designed to float less than a trolling motor can run.

Yes, we can build a deeper cat if a customer is interested, but it would not be similar to the one you mentioned above. Ours would be faster and more efficient.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*Golden Triangle Chapter CCA Event - February 23rd*

We will have the Sabine Pass tower boat at tonight's Golden Triangle Chapter CCA "Angler's Night Out" event.

The event starts at 5:30 pm and will be located at the Beaumont Downtown Event Center, 700 Crocket Street Beaumont, Texas 77701


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*Versatile Deck*

The Versatile's deck is a one piece deck with welded on rolled gunnels that double for rub rail mounting and helps knock down spray.

First in the industry. Staying ahead of the gamers.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work ... !


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

can you get the versatile in a tunnel hull?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I LOVE the poling skiff, and I really like the other two as well. I hope you're a HUGE success!!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> can you get the versatile in a tunnel hull?


Go watch the video on their instagram of it running Pierce marsh with a 50hp, that thing don't need a tunnel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

What happens when you stop and need to get going again? That is when a tunnel becomes important!!


----------



## lightnj (Feb 6, 2006)

*wet test*

Show us some videos crossing a nice chopped bay....how dry are these boats and do they cut the waves or beat your Arsssse?


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> can you get the versatile in a tunnel hull?


Yes, we can build a tunnel version. We do not recommend a large tunnel as it will hurt poling ability and draft. But nothing we can't handle.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

lightnj said:


> Show us some videos crossing a nice chopped bay....how dry are these boats and do they cut the waves or beat your Arsssse?


Call us and schedule a demo, we'd rather show you.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*CCA Golden Triangle Chapter - Angler's Night Out*

Thanks for having us at the Angler's Night Out last night Golden Triangle CCA. It was a good time, great speaker and good things happening with this chapter and our waterways.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I had the good fortune to meet Brian Little last night. We spoke for several hours about his work and the Versatile in particular. Poor guy probably thought I would never stop asking questions! To his credit he answered each one of my questions with a smile on his face. We have scheduled a wet test for tomorrow morning in West Bay! I am currently running an Eastcape Caimen LITE and we plan on doing a side by side comparison.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Can we build something just like this?


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Tell me about the engine cowling on that Tohatsu...is that a wrap, or did you have it painted?


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Whipray said:


> Tell me about the engine cowling on that Tohatsu...is that a wrap, or did you have it painted?


Painted the entire engine flat black and then matte clear coat.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> Painted the entire engine flat black and then matte clear coat.


Looks killer. Do you do that in house, or have it done at a paint shop?


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Whipray said:


> Looks killer. Do you do that in house, or have it done at a paint shop?


In house. But only on new motors for our boats.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I was typing out the review last night and went to submit and I hit some mysterious button and it erased all of my work. So you wonâ€™t be getting the primo version. This version is less witty and charming. Sorry guys. 
I had the opportunity to demo the Sabine Skiffs Versatile on Saturday. I met Brian at the CCA Golden Triangle Anglers Night Out Event and spent several hours talking skiffs. We made a plan that evening to touch base the next day so we could schedule a wet test. Our plan was to test my Caimen Lite and the Versatile side by side. 
The Skiff: I didnâ€™t write any of the specs down so I am going from memory. I hope Brian chimes in and corrects any mistakes I may have made. Sorry B! The skiff is 17.6 long and 70+â€ wide at the widest point across the gunnels. Its 50+â€ across the widest point on the bottom of the hull. There are no bottom features other than the chines and a slight rise in the bow. Zero Degree Deadrise. This skiff does not have poling strakes but it doesnâ€™t need them. In fact the skiff glides across soft mud much easier without the strakes. It has a 50HP Tohatsu short shaft and a very aggressive Bauman prop. The cav plate sits right at the bottom of the hull or even a hair higher. I looked in all the hatches and inspected the wiring. Everything was top notch and would compare to your typical TPS builders. 
Poling: We launched the skiffs about 9:30 in almost perfect conditions for a wet test. Low tides and a Northerly wind that felt like 8000MPH! We ran a short distance to beach my skiff so we could test the poling capabilities of the Versatile. Once on the flat, Brian had me stand directly in front of the PP and poled us into the wind. This was the only time there was hull slap. Iâ€™m not sure what Brian weighs but I would guess it takes over 350+ lbs in the stern to get the bow out of the water to create hull slap. Even fishing 3 guys you would have someone on the bow so I donâ€™t think you would ever have hull slap in normal fishing conditions. We basically had to the force the skiff to hull slap which was very impressive. After the quick hull slap demo Brian and I switched it up and I poled the rest of the flat. I tried to pole down wind, cross wind and in to the wind on this flat. I spent the majority of time poling into the wind. On this flat there was a partially submerged tire. It was partially submerged in sand/mud and laying just under the surface of the water. This wasnâ€™t a normal tire either, it looked to be an old Willis Jeep tire, you know, those skinny tires. Since we didnâ€™t get out and measure this is where I am getting my depth references. We poled from 8â€ all the way into about 4â€ or less, past the tire. The only issue I had on the pole was in a narrow creek that was only marginally wider than the skiff. The wind was howling so as soon as I pushed off the bank the wind would push me right back. Any skiff would have the same issues. There is almost nothing you can do when the wind is blowing that hard. On the pole the skiff handles very well with minimal corrections needed to track straight into the wind. Iâ€™ll say thisâ€¦.. Ive been on other highly sought after skiffs that didnâ€™t pole as well as the Versatile. Iâ€™m not sure how those skiffs were balanced but they tended to want to bow or stern walk. 
Ride and Running: The shallow water take off was equally impressive in the boats ability and Brian's skill. Our shallow water take off was in about 6-8" of water. Brian commented that the holeshot wasn't the best this shallow but you could get the boat on plane. He trimmed out the engine and gave it gas and then slowly trimmed it back in and the next thing you know we were on plane and cruising off the flat towards a different marsh. During the shallow running test Brian said to me â€œlook downâ€. I looked down to see that we were somewhere between 6-8â€ of water and getting skinnier by the second. I then turned around and looked at the prop and trim angle and about half of the prop was in the water. Looked at the wake and I didnâ€™t see any mud but it was a quick glance. We did grind some mud coming out of one marsh where we missed the channel by accident. At Â¾ Throttle to WOT the skiff slid all the way over the mud bar with no noticeable decrease in speed or a sudden jolt. This makes me think that it would be extremely difficult to hard stick the skiff. The skiff runs WOT mid 30s and does not slide in turns. The only turn where we slid was in a shallow area, after the shallow water take off test, where Brian didnâ€™t have much skeg in the water. Heck he only had about half the prop in the water! On the way back to the ramp Brian and I switched skiffs and he ran mine while I ran the Versatile. I used this solo time to hot dog the skiff and try to make it slide in turns and jump wakes when Brian wasnâ€™t looking. I had no issues crossing any of the wakes we encountered, even the large barge wake presented no issues.  I lost my hat, for the second time that day, and spun around quickly to get the hat and didnâ€™t notice any sliding in that sharp turn. 
Conclusion: Itâ€™s a head turning, shallow drafting, bad *** skiff! I am seriously considering moving into this skiff. I was so impressed after our day together that I told Brian to give me a week or two to consider options for a quote I will be submitting. If anyone is seriously considering a technical poling skiff or flats boat this is something you should consider.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Can you rig the Versatile with a small center console? Would safe floor, or similar, make sense on this boat?


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Good to hear the positive review. I have been looking to add a skiff to the business. I may have to give them a call......


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

This is something I do on every demo. Basically by getting all the persons weight) to the stern of the skiff it raises the bow and chine out of the water forcing the waves under the hull to create hull slap. Then when hull slap is heard I ask the customer to walk to the bow as I'm on the poling platform and the chines fall under the waterline and the hull slap noise disappears.

Aluminum boats are not for everyone, but if you're in the position where aluminum might fit your rugged needs over composite but you still would like a skiff light enough to pole and be quiet give us a call.



Ripin' Lips said:


> Once on the flat, Brian had me stand directly in front of the PP and poled us into the wind. This was the only time there was hull slap. Iâ€™m not sure what Brian weighs but I would guess it takes over 350+ lbs in the stern to get the bow out of the water to create hull slap. Even fishing 3 guys you would have someone on the bow so I donâ€™t think you would ever have hull slap in normal fishing conditions. We basically had to the force the skiff to hull slap which was very impressive. After the quick hull slap demo Brian and I switched it up and I poled the rest of the flat.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

223AI said:


> Can you rig the Versatile with a small center console? Would safe floor, or similar, make sense on this boat?


Yes, we are rigging a side console now. A center console is no issue.

SafeFloor, Seadek or Hydroturf can all be installed on the decks and/or cockpit of our boats.

SafeFloor is the most rugged of the three and will last the longest of the three as long as you don't spill gasoline on it (or if you do clean it up right away). Gasoline breaks down the Safefloor epoxy and it will cause it to bubble off of whatever it's bonded to aluminum or glass. Safefloor is also the worst feeling as far as kneeling on it landing a fish or something. It is also the heaviest and can add 20-30 lbs to a skiff just by adding it to the cockpit. We have only been asked to install this material on larger boats or industrial boats.

Seadek is toughest foam material we offer and can have clean router edges.

Hydroturf does not come with a router edge, but we are pretty good at cutting it with a razor to get clean fits.

Seadek and Hydroturf can be cut by pressure washers and burn really easily by cigarette butts or spot lights left on while running (ask us how we know, haha)

We've installed all three mentioned above on our boats so it's up to the customer's opinion and their budget. The cost per square foot is higher with SafeFloor, then the cost decreases with Seadek leaving Hydroturf as the most affordable option.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*Video*


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*Sabine Skiffs Versatile with Side Console*

Sabine Skiffs Versatile with Side Console 
-rear dry storage hatch
-front deck top access storage hatch
-15 gallon built-in aluminum fuel tank
-under gunnel rod holders
-6 rod tubes
-black HD rub rail
-Odyssey 925 cranking battery
-battery on/off switch
-Blue Sea 6 panel fuse bank
-500 Rule bilge pump with switch
-LED Navigation lights
-pop-up cleat on fore deck
-one hull color
-Lenco trim tabs
-custom Baumann stainless steel prop
-powder coated parts
-custom SeaDek
-custom reel pads
-65qt Yeti
-Stiffy 22' Guide pushpole
-Tibor pushpole holder
-custom side console with hydraulic steering
-stainless steel steering wheel
-50 Tohatsu 4-Stroke
-McClain HD Aluminum trailer


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

That's a beauty!


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

*1852 Instagator w/ 37EFI Gatortail*

1852 Instagator w/ 37EFI Gatortail

This Instagator features our standard layout.

- Standard trademarked Instagator Evolution Chine performance hull design, 1/8" thick 5086 marine grade aluminum hull
- Standard 5' front deck
- Standard Console w/ grab bar
- Standard tall transom
- Standard rigging; Odyssey 925 cranking battery, battery switch, 4 switch/fuse Blue Sea Weatherdeck 4304, 6 gallon portable fuel tank rigged under the front deck

Options
- Gatorglide G4 hull coating, graphite color
- Yeti Roadie w/ custom Seadek Instagator pad
- Blacked out package
- Gatortail GTR 37EFI black paint


----------

